# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Παπαγάλος με πολλά προβλήματα!!!

## panoss

Περνώντας έξω από ένα πετ σοπ είδα ένα παπαγαλάκι στα μαύρα του τα χάλια!!
Είχε scully face, πρόβλημα στα πόδια και πεσμένα πολλά φτερά κυρίως της ουράς!!
Λέω στον υπεύθυνο:
-Γιατί είναι έτσι το παπαγαλάκι?
-Δεν ξέρω πάντως είναι έτσι πολύ καιρό!
-και τώρα τι θα γίνει? 
-Αν είχε φτερά θα το άφηνα να φύγει!Θα ζούσε μια χαρά ελεύθερο!
Αν θες όμως στο χαρίζω να το κάνεις καλά!!

Οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος να το πάρει διότι χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε θεραπεία!!!!
Ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου το συντομότερο!!!!

----------


## sarli

Καλησπερα ενδιαφερομε εχω χορο και χρονο να το κανω καλα το πουλακι

----------


## panoss

Μα μένεις ρόδο!!'Δεν μπορώ να το στείλω!!!

----------


## sarli

Αν το στηλεις αθηνα μετα θα βρουμε τροπο

----------


## mariakappa

εαν το στειλει σε εμενα , στην αθηνα, μπορω να το στειλω εγω μετα στη Ροδο.πειτε μου μονο τον τροπο αποστολης σε νησι γιατι δεν ξερω.

----------


## sarli

Με καραβι σε ενα κλουβακι μεταφορας και ειναι οκ το πουλακι νυχτα ταξιδευει δεν εχει προβλημα

----------


## moustakias

Καταρχήν Πάνο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία σου.
Παιδιά πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι να δωθεί το πουλάκι σε κάποιο άτομο απο Θεσσαλονίκη ή εκεί κοντα.
Είναι άρρωστο και 2 μεγάλες  μετακινήσεις πολύ πιθανόν να το κάνουν χειρότερα.
Αν τα ακάρεα έχουν περάσει στο αναπνευστικό και έχει πρόβλημα αναπνοής δεν νομίζω να αντέξει 2 ταξίδια στο καυσαέριο

----------


## panoss

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα..
Αν μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον εδώ γύρω από τη Θεσσαλονίκη!
Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο και δεν μπορώ να το φροντίσω κατάλληλα..
Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος συμπολίτης....

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε μας κάποια φωτογραφία για να δούμε την κατάσταση του πουλιού!
Και τα πόδια του μπας και έχει τίποτα ποδάγρα , και εφόσον έχεις το φάρμακο αυτό να το χρησιμοποιήσεις!  :Happy:

----------


## κ.ω.σ.τ.α.ς.

Εγω εχω τα φαρμακα να το κανω καλα δες αυτο.

************
Μπατζι ειναι?

----------


## panoss

Ναι budgie είναι!!!
Μπορείς να έρθεις από Θεσσαλονίκη??

----------


## κ.ω.σ.τ.α.ς.

Το εχεις το πουλι? ενδεχετε να ερθω θα σου πο αν και ποτε αλιος να  δουμε.

----------


## panoss

Σπίτι μου όχι δεν το έχω μα θα σ πω πού είναι  ή θα πάμε μαζί να το πάρουμε μιας που με ξέρει ο πετσοπάς( να του πούμε και τίποτα για την πιασμένη καρδερίνα, ν το σώσουμε και το πουλάκι..)!!

----------


## iraklis

τι παπαγαλακι ειναι?

----------


## lagreco69

> τι παπαγαλακι ειναι?


Post #11




> budgie είναι

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπράβο panoss!!!

----------


## kostas1969

ενδιαφερομαι και εγ για το πουλακι ,,,,,,,,

----------


## panoss

Είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη??
Μπορείς να έρθεις στην Ανω τούμπα??

----------


## iraklis

παιδια μπορω να το παρω εγω και να το φροντισω και να το κανω καλα μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε σερρες

----------


## iraklis

αμα μπορρει καποις να μου το στειλει στισ σερρες το πουλακι 8α το κανω καλα εγω αρκει καποιοσ να μου το στειλει

----------


## panoss

Αν βρεθεί κα΄ποιος που να έχει χρόνο ώστε να το στείλει στον φίλο ας μ0ου στείλει π.μ. να του πω πού είναι το πουλάκι!!
Αν ζει ακόμα,διότι όλο και χειροτέρευε...

----------


## iraklis

μακαρι να ειναι ζωντανο κριμα ειναι το πουλακι

----------


## xarhs

παιδια κανε τε κατι γρηγορα. δεν υπαρχει χρονος για καθυστερηση.

εσυ ρε πανο συγνωμη κιολας , αλλα ακομα δεν το εδωσες? τι περιμενεις? τοσα παιδια βρεθηκαν

----------


## panoss

Τι συγνώμη κιόλας ρε Χάρη? Το είπα σε όλους πως δεν έχω χρόνο! Σε λίγες μέρες δίνω πανελήνιες!Νομίζεις δεν θέλω να δωθεί το πουλάκι??
Εγώ το άνοιξα το θέμα με σκοπό κάποιος να το υιοθετήσει!!!!

Και επαναλαμβάνω *δεν έχω χρόνο!!!!!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανο..... έχεις podagrine ε;
Επειδή νομίζω πως το πουλάκι σίγουρα έχει ακάρεα στα πόδια και scally face, ( βάλε μας έστω και μία φωτό ) , βάλε στα πόδια του πουλιού podagrine, και αν έχεις βαζελίνη , άλειψε με μαλακές κινήσεις την βαζελίνη στο ράμφος, για να μειωθεί έστω και λίγο .... κρίμα το πουλάκι!

Δεν ξέρω αν με αφήσουν οι γονείς μου να έρθω να το πάρω, γιατί δεν είναι fan των πουλιών συντροφιάς! Θα τους το προτείνω αν είναι... αλλά μάλλον η απάντηση θα είναι αρνητική!

----------


## Chopper

Ευθύμη δέν το χει μαζί του το πουλάκι,σε πέτ σόπ βρίσκεται.

----------


## panoss

Ακριβώς και σήμερα είναι κλειστά και χτες δεν βγήκα διότι είχα άλλα πράγματα να κάνω..
Και το ξαναείπα Ευθύμη δεν μπορώ να το πάρω αφενώς διότι δεν έχω 2ο κλουβί και αφετέρου διότι δεν έχω χρόνο να το φροντίσω όπως πρέπει ούτε λεφτά για "ξόδεμα" για να το τρέχω στους κτηνιάτρους...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα... ξέχασα ότι είναι στο πετ....
Το φάρμακο podagrine το έχεις;

----------


## panoss

Το έχω ναι!!!

----------


## pasxalis

Μένω εγώ στην άνω το ύμπα αν θες πες μου είναι το πουλί να το εχω στο μυαλό μου. εγώ εχω ήδη έναν άρρωστο
στο σπίτι αλλά το ξανάλέω δεν υπόσχομαι ότι θα παω να το πάρω γ τ  είπα τον λόγο και είναι και ο χρονος μου 
μέ την δουλειά λίγος. Επειδή είναι κοντά μου ρωτάω.

----------


## panoss

Σου έστειλα π.μ.!!!!

----------


## iraklis

τι εγινε με το πουλι παιδια

----------


## panoss

Τίποτα....

----------


## panagiotis k

Πάνο δεν δόθηκε το πουλάκι τελικά?

----------

